# Baby Ram Lamb Pictures



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just some pictures of the little guy. Not the best but it was a long hard day and mom had to pick a spot where she pawed up all the grass to have a dusty place and then it rained!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is so cute! I love his color!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! I love the redish tint the tunis have. I hope we can find some ewe lambs somewhere. I have been talking to breeders out of state trying to find some more traditional ewes but it is very hard as most people have gone to the newer style which really gets to me. i love the traditionals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you find a nice ewe!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Very cute!

We had our first lambs this year - Katahdin X St Croix. You can see pictures on my farm page:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 313&type=3


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...what a cutie!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you guys! Well for now the weather has cleared until later tonight. So he says "Good Morning Pasture!" Oh Mon Reve, very cute lambs!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the shot in the pasture. So glad he made it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you guys! He is a cutie but pretty small (the ewe lamb was the larger one). I do plan on putting them back up tonight to play it save since more storms will be moving through again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is soooo cute! Love his ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

He is adorable! Love his color!!


----------

